# Time left in book keeps turning off



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

I have a kindle voyage (6 months old) and love the time left in book feature, but it keeps deselecting itself.  Almost every time I turn it back on the time left in book is gone and is shows either nothing or location in book.  I've restarted with no improvement.  I saw in the Oasis one month thread that others are having the problem.  Anyone know what the issue is?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

mom2karen said:


> I have a kindle voyage (6 months old) and love the time left in book feature, but it keeps deselecting itself. Almost every time I turn it back on the time left in book is gone and is shows either nothing or location in book. I've restarted with no improvement. I saw in the Voyage one month thread that others are having the problem. Anyone know what the issue is?


Actually, I believe you saw that the new Oasis is having that issue. You may be accidently touching the corner. That will change the indicater. I had that issue when I first got my Voyage until I realized I was changing it when my thumb touched the screen.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There's been a lot of discussion in the Oasis One Month In thread about the "time left" changing.  I've been really focusing on what's been going on with my Oasis for the last five days and I'm convinced it's been accidental touches.  The only times it has changed in the last few days has been when I know I've touched it.  I think the extremely narrow bezel on the Oasis has contributed to the problem.

Betsy


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Oh yes, it was Oasis.  I changed it in my first post.  

I don't know how I could be accidentally changing the setting on my voyage.  You have to tap the top, choose font, choose reading progress, and then pick one.  Unless there is a short cut I don't know about


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> There's been a lot of discussion in the Oasis One Month In thread about the "time left" changing. I've been really focusing on what's been going on with my Oasis for the last five days and I'm convinced it's been accidental touches. The only times it has changed in the last few days has been when I know I've touched it. I think the extremely narrow bezel on the Oasis has contributed to the problem.
> 
> Betsy


On mine I have to double click on it for it to change. Do you?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kathy said:


> On mine I have to double click on it for it to change. Do you?


Sometimes but not always. I find I get the best result if I tap on it just barely catching the bezel, too. Sometimes I can go through all the options with a single tap, one right after another.

Betsy


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sometimes but not always. I find I get the best result if I tap on it just barely catching the bezel, too. Sometimes I can go through all the options with a single tap, one right after another.
> 
> Betsy


I was able to change it with a single tap. Before I was just touching it softly. That doesn't change it. I think you're right that the narrow bezel makes it easier to accidentally change it. Certainly not a deal breaker.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

mom2karen said:


> I don't know how I could be accidentally changing the setting on my voyage. You have to tap the top, choose font, choose reading progress, and then pick one. Unless there is a short cut I don't know about


You can change it on the Voyage by just tapping the spot where it shows and it cycles through the options including having it blank. But it can be a bit hit and miss, you have to touch it in the exact spot for it to work, so it's really bad luck if you touch that spot accidentally and it changes.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> You can change it on the Voyage by just tapping the spot where it shows and it cycles through the options including having it blank. But it can be a bit hit and miss, you have to touch it in the exact spot for it to work, so it's really bad luck if you touch that spot accidentally and it changes.


On my Voyage, I also had the best luck with consistency by tapping the "time left" just on the edge of the bezel, too. But yes, I also accidentally touched it occasionally.

Betsy


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Linjeakel said:


> You can change it on the Voyage by just tapping the spot where it shows and it cycles through the options including having it blank. But it can be a bit hit and miss, you have to touch it in the exact spot for it to work, so it's really bad luck if you touch that spot accidentally and it changes.


 Thanks for the info! I had no idea this feature existed. Having an easy way to get it back to what I want is great.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

mom2karen said:


> Thanks for the info! I had no idea this feature existed. Having an easy way to get it back to what I want is great.


Unfortunately, the shortcut that allows one to change the setting is probably also the reason it changes, through accidental touches!

Betsy


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Yeah, but at least I won't be frustrated anymore.  And since it's probably me instead of an issue with my kindle, I won't have to return my kindle!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

mom2karen said:


> Yeah, but at least I won't be frustrated anymore. And since it's probably me instead of an issue with my kindle, I won't have to return my kindle!


----------

